# All 2,200 Mass. state troopers now have bodycams



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

BOSTON — Every Massachusetts State Police trooper have now been assigned body cameras and 800 cruisers, with 200 more to go, have been outfitted with mounted cameras — marking the completion of a reform program that began in 2018.

All told, about 2,215 state police personnel across every division have been assigned body-worn cameras, Massachusetts State Police said in a statement Thursday afternoon.

“Our camera program assists in accurate documentation of Troopers’ interactions with suspects, victims, and members of the public,” Col. Christopher Mason, the state police superintendent, said in a statement. “This is essential to capturing evidence for criminal cases as well as memorializing the nature of interactions between troopers and the public. Body camera video also provides a valuable training tool for recruits and existing officers.”

State police described the camera systems as “an integral part of the slate of initiatives” undertaken under the Baker-Politio administration “to enhance accountability, operational capabilities and community outreach.”

Previously, state police implemented a host of other measures, including installing GPS technology in vehicles; constructing the Homeland Security Operations Center; conducting routine payroll audits; using enhanced technology in recruiting; establishing a Community Liaison Team; and bolstering training on fair and impartial policing and active bystanders.

State police rolled out the training for the body camera program earlier this year. Troop F, in East Boston near Logan International Airport, was the first state police section to wear the cameras after training.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes, but have they all been vaccinated/boosted and had remedial slip'n slide training?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> slip'n slide training


I forgot about that! 😂


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> I forgot about that! 😂


It's all good, They had headgear on.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Funny, they forbade (forbode?) them to use them in the past. Too many times they saved troopers from false accusations.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

We've had them for about 6 years now. They're definitely good to have during "critical incidents" and false accusations as Sooty mentioned.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> We've had them for about 6 years now. They're definitely good to have during "critical incidents" and false accusations as Sooty mentioned.


They're good if you have good leadership who will apply the correct response to incidents in the videos, whether good or bad. However, when I was a CO, the cameras were primarily used to give every officer at the jail enough rope to hang themselves. Some of the shift commanders would not let any officer leave a use of force incident without getting written up or suspended, and they would go through video with a finetoothed comb for ANY deviation from policy. 

The good part is that cameras can keep you out of jail if/when false accusations are made against you, but with bad supervisors, they can cost you your job even if you were in the right.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

I’ve been wearing mine almost immediately after I got on. Nothing negative has really come of it, but I do like it when I deal with Youtube hardos that like to film on traffic stops. They tell me they’re filming for their safety.. I just puff out my chest, touch my camera and say the same.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

^ And then proceed to write them up for not being “hands free”


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

PG1911 said:


> The good part is that cameras can keep you out of jail if/when false accusations are made against you, but with bad supervisors, they can cost you your job even if you were in the right.


Nah that could never happen, its all on tape!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

There's always gonna be a video of an incident whether it's from someone's cell phone or a security video from a nearby building. Those videos show a different perspective. Having the body worn camera on us is really the only way the public can get somewhat of an idea what the incident looks like from OUR perspective. That's what really counts, especially during an OIS.

As far as the above video goes, that's on him.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

RodneyFarva said:


> Nah that could never happen, its all on tape!
> View attachment 10767


Sadly, that's why I said "can" and not "will" keep you out of jail.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Lest we forget, we buried one of our own after this dept literally stripped him naked, took all of his equipment, and accused him of rape... KNOWING it was a false accusation. 

Also, KNOWING he had PTSD and was on the edge.

Then washed their hands of him and stonewalled his widow.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sooty said:


> Lest we forget, we buried one of our own after this dept literally stripped him naked, took all of his equipment, and accused him of rape... KNOWING it was a false accusation.
> 
> Also, KNOWING he had PTSD and was on the edge.
> 
> Then washed their hands of him and stonewalled his widow.


Then It may be time for the legislators of our Commonwealth to strongly consider other options of law enforcement in Massachusetts. Perhaps a fresh new start. It maybe time for a reconstruction from the basement up for an agency that was once honorable, noble and respected. Its demise may be a direct result of decades of political push and pull, It is these action alone that fatigues the state police to its core. They are at the point they can no longer strive and succeed, but if left alone will ultimately snap and fail. The repercussions of scandal upon scandal brought onto the State Police by only a hand full of their own members has stared to spread like a cancer. Now, where most people would have stopped and assessed the situation and sought treatment, they have ignored the symptoms and tried to march on refusing to accept help by their own brethren. The state police are treading now on a very fine line, Its a line where on one side there must be compromise, this will give them a strong chance of life, and on the other side, death.

As the time changes so does criminal malfeasance, thus we shall follow suit. Now, I know the days of knock down drag out bar fights, car chases, bank robberies, sexual assaults and murders are still here and will remain, but not in the numbers of up 30 to 40 years ago. Today law enforcement deal mostly now with cyber crimes, narcotics smuggling, on-line theft and fraud. Its a whole new breed of crime. So now is the time we gang up, no, we are not above the law, but we have to enforce it. But most importantly, the key stone for this to successfully happen is by putting away bullshit attitudes and knocking off the chips on our shoulders. 

I don't care that you can run up Wine Road after your head was shoved in a toilet. 
I don't care you have a masters in criminal justice. 
I don't care you are a swat member.
I don't care if you are part time or full time.
I don't care how many years you have on, or the several departments you worked for or even the number of arrests under your belt.
I don't care about your rank.

I want Cops not a "police officer"
I want you to cover my back, as I will cover yours even if it cost my life.
I want you (Sgt. Lt. Capt. Chief.) to stand behind your men and women in blue in support and not to throw them under the bus when shit goes sideways. 
I want you to remember where you came from. 


But most importantly I want you to remember this:
Evil will prevail when good men fail to act.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I knew the guy they swirlied... very nice man, not a charger, let alone hard charger, but always very nice to the little people he dealt with.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sooty said:


> I knew the guy they swirlied... very nice man, not a charger, let alone hard charger, but always very nice to the little people he dealt with.


I read a quote this morning, something to the effect of - 

"...academy instructors show their students how a person in a position of authority should treat others." I guess that pretty much nails it.

OT, but every time I drive by B4 there's like 6 or 8 marked units parked there. Does nobody dare take them home anymore? Or is that where they keep the "extras" so the Spotlight Team doesn't find them?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

My guess is they were once issued to a troopers who refused to get the jab, now their cruisers are parked on front company street like heads on pikes.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Every station has spares, each troop troop decides where their cruisers will be stored. 
It may be as simple as there's room there. 🤷‍♀️


----------

